# Bandit 1290H blowing fuses on Autofeed.



## JeffL (Jan 20, 2008)

First post, new to the board, and 7 months new to the industry and loving every second of it! Glad to be a part of it.   

On to the problem; We've got a Bandit 1290H with the "Autofeed Plus" (Bandit p/n 900-2904-85), and it keeps blowing the fuse for the main power into the Autofeed control/tach. Our contracted mechanic has looked at it a few times to no avail, other than to replace the fuse, shrug his shoulders and give it back to us. I poked around the other day, but couldnt find any frayed/broken wires. Its a 15a inline fuse on the main power wire, which is tapped off the back of ignition switch along with the main power to the engine.

I asked around the shop, and found out that oddly enough, when the fuse is replaced, the autofeed/tach will work, and function fully on smaller wood that causes the autofeed to kick in, but its when it really starts to chug on some larger/harder material that it will blow the fuse again. I'm no pro, just a shadetree mechanic at best, so looking for some guidance, or possible things to look for. Solenoids bad? Hydraulic issue? Voltage/electrical issue?

Thanks! 

And I have to throw in.....tree climbing is the most fun I've ever had, right up there with the motorcycle riding.


----------



## kennertree (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the same chipper, my autofeed no longer works. It cut out at 85 hours or so. In my expierence, autofeeds dont hold up to vibration and wont last long no matter what you do. To get a new auto feed bandit wanted around 500. I just disable it and dont use autofeed.


----------



## tree md (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

My auto feed on my Bandit 90 is getting a little flaky as well. I did have a problem with the Murphy switch a week or so back. The guys at Vermeer tried to bypass it but it was too smart. They ended up having to trace it. Took them a couple hours and they did it for me for free!


----------



## timberwolf tree (Jan 20, 2008)

i had the same problem with my 1590 

try the magnetic pickup has 2 wires off of it this is well
not sure were it is on the 1290 but mine was below the bell housing looks like a o2 sensor take it out ad check for damage if it looks ok put it back turn in till it touches and back it out a half to 3/4 turn might be your problem

umm check that your start button box isn't all cracked up 
(not called a start button box but i forgot the name ) its the button you press when you start the machine wow totaly forgot the name I've had to change mine twice

it seemed mine worked fine with small stuff but when i chiped larger stuff like 10 to 18 the machine would vibrate and cut out i went nuts went and changed everything (only cause it was under warrenty ) i think now my main problem was that the main fuse bounced around once i fixed that i have't had a cut off or a auto feed problem in a year 
oh ya another thing with auto feed if the rpms arent high enough it won't kick in 
i hope some of my blabering will help good luck


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jan 27, 2008)

Does it actully kill the engine? or just the autofeed. The main fuse you described is for the hood pin switch (the trailer plug by the knife door) it takes the power from the battery goes to the hood pin switch and back to the key switch. I have seen wires in the switch vibrate from dull knives or big wood and ground out witch blows the fuse. If that is not it it could be the coil at the auto feed valve or the tach itself. Wich brand tach is it Harrison , LOR , ESI. I have seen harrison tachs on ebay He is a very good guy and may be able to repair it. The other companys will also fix them. 

Here is a link to a harrison tach on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auto-Feed-Plus-900-2904-85-4-ALL-Brush-Bandit-1997-07_W0QQitemZ300144935224QQihZ020QQcategoryZ61788QQcmdZViewItem

Hope this helps 

scott


----------



## JeffL (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure what the mechanic traced the problem back to, but it was definitely some failure of the autofeed. He replaced it this past week and so far so good.


----------



## rudydose (May 9, 2016)

Does anyone know where the main fuse would be on a XP 90. Machine just went dead and I would like to start with that. I couldn't even find a fuse panel on the machine.


----------



## Eq Broker (May 13, 2016)

Rudy,

Trace the wiring from the back of the instrument panel as fuses are the inline style. As stated above, I would also check the disc hood switch as this can cause the chipper just to shut down. Is the chipper trying to start or is it just dead? If it's trying to start, it isn't the hood switch.

Thanks,

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 14, 2016)

What engine do you have? Model and year.


----------

